# Savannah GA Halloween 2014



## Alwzdreamy (Sep 25, 2010)

Has anyone been to Savannah Ga downtown for halloween? We are going this year and looking for things to do.


----------



## Mnkyhwii (Aug 25, 2013)

Alwzdreamy - This year they're having el galeon andalucia (the spanish tall ship used in Crossbones) in port starting on the 24th and they are decorating it as a haunted pirate ship from oct 30th to the 2nd. the 30th will be family friendly.

http://www.riverstreetsavannah.com/...t-savannah-sail-sunny-16th-century-ship-tour/


----------



## Alwzdreamy (Sep 25, 2010)

Great thank you sounds fun!


----------

